# Recovered... made a little video about my experience that I hope helps.



## kylekatarn (Apr 15, 2019)

Happy monday!

I would frequently visit this forum when I was in the midst of my panic disorder and DP. I told myself if I ever made it out I would write a recovery story because I appreciated the others I read on here. I made a quick video because that's my preferred medium. I'm happy to answer any questions directly as well to try and help.






Cheers.


----------



## krisstenn23 (Mar 28, 2019)

Very cool congrats on your recovery !!! How exactly did you recover what steps did you take ?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Very cool video! You are really talented! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kylekatarn (Apr 15, 2019)

krisstenn23 said:


> Very cool congrats on your recovery !!! How exactly did you recover what steps did you take ?


I threw in the basics steps that worked for me near the end of the video - but ruling out anything physiological by going to the doctor, then educating myself about the panic cycle, distraction, appreciation for things, and time - roughly that was the way out for me.


----------



## krisstenn23 (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah a lot of people say distraction is key, so much easier said than done though :/ how long did you have dp/dr and how did you get it ? If you don’t mind me asking


----------



## kylekatarn (Apr 15, 2019)

My acute phase lasted a month'ish, and I dealt with the echos / aftershocks for maybe a couple years - it did take time, but it's like a brain sprain, it takes time for it to heal.

I probably got it from stress i didn't realize I had, though I had a couple panic attacks from smoking weed not long prior to the onset of my panic disorder / DPDR, so maybe some amount could be attributed to weed. BUT, I've since smoked plenty of times since I've "recovered" and I'm fine. I think it has to do with your coping mechanisms / toolbelt, and if you have the right tools you can nip it in the bud before it gets away from you and turns into weeks or months of more DPDR.


----------

